# November Showcase Schedule



## Kante (Oct 18, 2018)

Showcase schedule is now available.

http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/regevent/index.php?containerId=NzEyMjMzNg==&partialGames=1


----------



## Kante (Oct 18, 2018)

here's standings for the Norcal, Washington, Oregon and Colorado teams.


----------



## Fishme1 (Oct 19, 2018)

Where’s the Socal schedule??


----------



## YNWA 96 (Oct 20, 2018)

Kante cant spoon feed everything, you have to filter by team and then age group and then look at the Nov 2nd and 3rd dates....


----------



## Fishme1 (Oct 21, 2018)

YNWA 96 said:


> Kante cant spoon feed everything, you have to filter by team and then age group and then look at the Nov 2nd and 3rd dates....


Spoon feed. LOL..


----------

